
From Nand to Tetris in 12 steps - rms
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=7654043762021156507
======
davatk
There's a book that this lecture is based on: <http://www1.idc.ac.il/tecs/>
and, while not particularly challenging, it does provide a good overview of
how computers are structured.

~~~
icefox
Isn't the point of the book that it isn't challenging? That it is fun and you
want to complete it and get a wide range of lessons and then go off exploring
on your own?

------
mynameishere
I just started looking at this, but if it's "CONFIDENTIAL" maybe they
shouldn't have posted it to video.google.com

